# تصاميم فلل ومنازل بصيغة dwg



## jirar (3 يونيو 2010)

التصميم الاول​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/cNkU2Vh5/Far001_Jirar_dwg.html​


----------



## اشرف العراقي (3 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخي بس اني منصب اوتوكاد 2010 لم يعمل


----------



## jirar (3 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم...
الملف منفذ على الاوتوكاد 2007 ومسجل ليعمل على اوتوكاد AutoCAD R14/LT98/LT97


----------



## engmans (3 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jirar (4 يونيو 2010)

التصميم الثاني

http://www.4shared.com/file/yaQvazHl/Far002_Jirar_dwg.html


----------



## jirar (4 يونيو 2010)

التصميم الثالث

http://www.4shared.com/file/T1q20wPO/Far003_Jirar_dwg.html


----------



## hemaxplode (4 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووور جدا يا باشمهندس


----------



## khzm (4 يونيو 2010)

رائع جداَ و إذا ممكن تنزيل ملف الفونت arab4 و ألف شكر


----------



## م/محمد حكور (4 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
الف شكر ياغالى


----------



## jirar (4 يونيو 2010)

التصميم الرابع

http://www.4shared.com/file/QsbJLA0K/Far004_Jirar_dwg.html


----------



## eng_mostafa1 (4 يونيو 2010)

رسومات جميلة , ولكن حضرتك مش موضح الأبعاد والمناسيب سواء فى المساقط او فى الواجهات
بس مجهود اشكرك عليه ,جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## ramzy1974 (4 يونيو 2010)

مشكور يا غالي وجهود جبارة


----------



## almomani (4 يونيو 2010)

تصاميم جميلة شكرا لك ونطلب المزيد


----------



## ثامرالقريشي (6 يونيو 2010)

_شكرا جزيلا_


----------



## jirar (6 يونيو 2010)

التصميم الخامس

http://www.4shared.com/file/2dv_k6jE/Far005_Jirar_dwg.html


----------



## eng_rehab (6 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## jirar (8 يونيو 2010)

التصميم السادس

http://www.4shared.com/file/tMOHZ-qO/Far006_Jirar_dwg.html


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ss_online1 (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mdsayed (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
الف شكر ياغالى
كن كالنخيل عن الاشجار مرتفع ترمي بحجر فتلقي اطيب الثمر:20::28:


----------



## jirar (8 يونيو 2010)

التصميم السابع

http://www.4shared.com/file/agz0xevb/Far007_Jirar_dwg.html


----------



## hammam2003 (8 يونيو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا بس ياريت الخط arab4 بتاع النصوص


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وان شاء الله المزيد


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Ehab-1984 (9 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير*​


----------



## vip_fouad (9 يونيو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## م الجراني (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا للك


----------



## مهندس :وحيدعلى (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## jirar (9 يونيو 2010)

hammam2003 قال:


> مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا بس ياريت الخط arab4 بتاع النصوص


 

FONTS..ARAB..​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/FSQKDvWs/fonts1.html​


----------



## jirar (9 يونيو 2010)

التصميم الثامن

http://www.4shared.com/file/DmyXYGdi/Far008_Jirar_dwg.html


----------



## الموهوبة1 (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خييييييييييير


----------



## FARHAT MZ (9 يونيو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## الامير الجارح (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخوي 

وبارك الله فيك

والمزيد من التقدم والازدهار


----------



## jirar (11 يونيو 2010)

التصميم التاسع

http://www.4shared.com/file/cdPLUopN/Far009_Jirar_dwg.html


----------



## eng.atheer (11 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير.....................وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## jirar (13 يونيو 2010)

التصميم العاشر

http://www.4shared.com/file/Kxl5lLso/Far010_Jirar_dwg.html


----------



## jirar (13 يونيو 2010)

التصميم الحادي عشر

http://www.4shared.com/file/w2Y2tyra/Far011_Jirar_dwg.html


----------



## BaShEnGiNeeR (14 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخى على هذه التصاميم الرائعة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## jirar (14 يونيو 2010)

التصميم الثاني عشر

http://www.4shared.com/file/8iSGN2BL/Far012_Jirar_dwg.html


----------



## abdo bido (14 يونيو 2010)

thank you


----------



## jirar (14 يونيو 2010)

التصميم الثالث عشر


http://www.4shared.com/file/gbF9udJW/Far013_Jirar_dwg.html


----------



## whiteflower (16 يونيو 2010)

*مشكور أخي الكريم

وبارك الله فيك

والمزيد من التقدم والازدهار*​


----------



## حيزة المصرى (16 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم انا اريد النسخة الكاملة من كتاب دليل المهندس لعالم التنفيذ*:67::67::67:


----------



## حيزة المصرى (16 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على التصميمات وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (18 يونيو 2010)

مشكووور مشكوووووور.........


----------



## Polod (18 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخ جرار 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## jirar (24 يونيو 2010)

التصميم الرابع عشر
http://www.4shared.com/file/M4FXBXgs/Far014_Jirar_dwg.html


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (1 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على التصميمات ونرجو منك المزيد من التصاميم لمختلف المستويات وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## مرام222 (2 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## jirar (4 يوليو 2010)

التصميم الخامس عشر

http://www.4shared.com/file/8nB3Gaqd/Far015_Jirar_dwg.html


----------



## jirar (7 يوليو 2010)

التصميم السادس عشر

http://www.4shared.com/file/_0Pl3_c5/Far016_Jirar_dwg.html


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (7 يوليو 2010)

مشكووور ياباشا ..
انا نزلت الملفات واشتغلوا على اوتوكاد 2010 تمام التمام

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نزار الباح (10 أغسطس 2010)

*شكر*

مشششششششششششششششششششششششكووووووووور


----------



## ali_mahmod151 (10 أغسطس 2010)

ايه الحلاوة دي ربنا يوفقك يا هندسة


----------



## ali_mahmod151 (10 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
ربنا يجعلك من الموفقين باذن الله


----------



## adhamelmallt (24 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## mohammedsharaby (24 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## hassanaki (25 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## saalaam (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا أخي العزيز 

وصراحة توقيعك عسل يهبل,,, والله يخلي الواحد يضحك حتى لو كان زعلان

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## جمال الجيش (26 أغسطس 2010)

thank you so much


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يابشمهندس


----------



## eng_maged (26 أغسطس 2010)

جزااااااك الله كل خير 
اكثر من رائع


----------



## hassanaki (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## رامي تيلخ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله الخير اخي الكريم


----------



## hady2 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لكل من ساهم في اضافة الجديد لمهندسي المنتدى


----------



## رامي تيلخ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## فريد12 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا كثير


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكـــــــرا كتيــر على اللينكات و ربنا يكرمك و يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## حسن ابوفريوة (21 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
برك الله فيك

وأتـــــركم مع قصيدة شكر




أبحرت في بحر الكلامِ لأقتفـــي **** أحلى كليماتٍ وأحلى الأحــرفِ

لكنما الأمواج أردت قاربــــــــي **** فتحطمت خجلا جميع مجادفـــي

لو أنني أنشدت الف قصــــــــيدة **** لوجدتها في حقكم لا لن تفــي

أسرجت شعري يابدور منتـديات اغليك **** ونسجته شعرا يقرّ عواطفــــــي

ونظمته نظما يدّر مشاعـــــــــرا **** من كل قلب قد أبت أن تختفـــي

سيروا الى العلياء واقتادوا المنى **** ومضوا الى الإبداعِ دون توقفِ

واُهنىء نفسي لأني قد حظـــــيت **** بجمع أخوانٍ كظــــــــــلٍ وارفِ

شكرا لكم يرعاكم رب السمــــاء **** كونوا كجسمٍ واحدٍ متكـــــــاتفِ


----------



## alfaris2222 (14 يناير 2011)

Thank you very much….


----------



## مهندس مدني ربيع (14 يناير 2011)

thank you for these nice drawings


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (15 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Jamal (15 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## SmarTTeacheR (15 يناير 2011)

*شكراً لك أخي الكريم, حقًا المواد قيمة وجميلة.*


----------



## وديع ابو هلال (28 أغسطس 2013)

لو سمحتو اللينك مش راضي يشتغل عندي وبكتب the file not valid ارجو من حضرتكم المساعدة ومشكورين


----------

